# common pleco



## paulof (Dec 4, 2009)

hi all,

yesturday i cleaned out the 90 gal and noticed long strings of poo, like 1-1 1/2 meters in length. i knew it was from the common pleco (3 yrs old, 10" long) but thought nothing of it. this morning my previous days clean tank was full of long poo. this never happened before in the 3 previous years of its life. is their any reason the common pleco is purging like this? has anyone had this happen to them? is the pleco ok

thanks,
paulo


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

a meter and a half? That's almost 5 feet


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

most not have much flow...mine don't get too long.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

as long as the poo is of good consistency and no discolouration, I wouldnt worry about it.


----------



## Juiceworld (Dec 13, 2010)

Are you using Hi Fiber fishfood? lol.


----------



## paulof (Dec 4, 2009)

thanks for the replys guys

answers- food HBH 1mm cichlid 
- no discolouration and good consistency
- two xp2, emporer 400 filtration
-and yes approx. 5 feet long

hopefully the pleco will go on a diet

thanks again
paulo


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Your pleco (as Juiceworld indicated) is probably not eating enough fibre. Does it have any wood to rasp? Is there any driftwood in your tank?

Regardless of the wood situation, try feeding the pleco a slice of uncooked sweet potato. It has some fiber and plecos love it.


----------



## paulof (Dec 4, 2009)

i have two pieces of driftwood, i will feed it algae wafers in the am

thanks
paulo


----------



## Marowana (Jul 28, 2009)

feed it sweet potatoe and you'll have a 5' of orange poop.


dont worry, it seems your pleco is doing fine.


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

feed it red pepper, yellow squash and spinach and you'll have rasta poo


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

since we are all suggesting types of foods.

the occasional boiled de-skinned peas are great too.


----------



## paulof (Dec 4, 2009)

so if i'm feeding the pleco all the veggies do i give my kids the algae wafers?

paulo


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

ha!

yes 

good excuse to get more veggies in the house, mind you my gf is always asking what happened to all the red peppers and cucumbers


----------

